# Yarn Stores In Spokane, WA



## 33141

After living in Atlanta, GA for 40 years, my husband and I will be selling our home and moving to Spokane, WA in the spring. My folks live in Hamilton, Montana and we are moving to be closer to them as their health is beginning to go downhill. I keep telling myself that I will have a longer winter season to wear hand knit wool sweaters in the hopes that fact will make up for having to deal with 4-5 months of snow and ice. After living in the South for 40 years (I'm a transplanted Montanan), I'm not looking forward to snow tires and scraping windshields. Unlike my husband, I know what real winter looks like! 

I am familiar with Paradise Fibers (I bought my spinning wheel from them) and love the store. I googled yarn stores in Spokane and didn't see many other fiber vendors that were still open. I'm hoping there are some KP'ers in the eastern Washington that can provide some help with fiber stores and knitting groups. I belong to the Atlanta Knitting Guild but didn't find a knitting guild in the eastern WA area. I do have a cousin that lives in Portland and I'm sure I'll be visiting her every few months so suggestions for Portland would be welcome also. 

Thanks, MG


----------



## gramknits

Wishing you the best of luck in your move and finding some LYS in the Spokane area. My son and his family live in the Atlanta, GA area, Suwanee to be exact. My DIL has mentioned an interest in learning to knit, which I'm game in helping out however I can. Is there a LYS or two in your present area that you would recommend? Hubby and I will be visiting them next week and possibly I can coax her to shop at a lovely yarn store to help up her interest in knitting, and gives me an excuse (like I need one!) to shop for yarn. Thanks!


----------



## marianikole

Hi,
Good luck with your move and welcome to Spokane You may be surprised that our winters are not that bad anymore Last couple of years we only had snow for Christmas But you will have plenty of opportunities to wear your sweaters, that is true...
I exclusively use Paradise fibers as well as online stores. There are some knitting groups in town, check with clerks at Paradise, they will point you in the right direction. I am a member of a spinning/knitting group and you are welcome to join us There are several fiber shows in the area each year.
Contact me after you settled in and I will try to help you


----------



## Montana Gramma

Your parents must be delighted to know you are going to be closer! We are tired of winter but are not good desert material people so will just cope with the ice and snow. All Gkids and Bigkids live in winter too and 99% of the family so guess we are where we are. DH worked in Spokane a lot , I think it is a very nice area. And the drive to Hamilton should be lovely! Good luck finding like minded knitting friends, they are out there!


----------



## 33141

gramknits said:


> Wishing you the best of luck in your move and finding some LYS in the Spokane area. My son and his family live in the Atlanta, GA area, Suwanee to be exact. My DIL has mentioned an interest in learning to knit, which I'm game in helping out however I can. Is there a LYS or two in your present area that you would recommend? Hubby and I will be visiting them next week and possibly I can coax her to shop at a lovely yarn store to help up her interest in knitting, and gives me an excuse (like I need one!) to shop for yarn. Thanks!


Hi, there are still a number of yarn stores active in the area. A lovely woman, Kay Mathers, had a shop called Rare Purls in Duluth. She closed the store to care for her ill husband. He died some time ago and she is working on reopening the shop in downtown Duluth (only 10 minutes from the town where your DIL lives). That would be the closest. I will email her and ask if she minds me sharing her email address. Even after the store closed, Kay had an active group of knitters that met once a week, plus she still teaches classes. That would be ideal for your DIL. I would also encourage her to visit the Atlanta Knitting Guild (http://atlantaknittingguild.org/) All the information on the meetings is on the web site, along with information on upcoming classes. I was on the board last year, and was responsible for mini workshops. If you are a member, you can attend these 3 hour classes for only $20, but non-members can attend for $30. I'm going to one this Saturday on managing your stash (she probably doesn't have a stash yet). The Guild loves to have visitors and she is welcome to attend a couple of meeting before joining.

Eat, Sleep, Knit (ESK)is fabulous, they are on the westside of Atlanta, not too far from I-285. Not much in the way of sale yarns but they have beautiful yarns and don't frown when you fondle their yarn. I took lessons at the Needle Nook which is located just north of downtown. They have a good all-around selection of yarns and are open 7 days a week and longer hours than ESK. Two of our other favorite shops closed when the owners reached retirement age. Another shop is Whole 9 Yards in Woodstock, but that would be an hour away from her.

She could head north to Gainesville. There is a shop there called Yarn Rhapsody. I haven't been to the shop, but the owner Claudia occasionally is able to make a guild meeting and we see her at fiber shows. She is very friendly and offers classes. Her web site is http://www.yarnrhapsody.com/about-us.html Hope she finds a favorite shop that is close to her. Thanks for responding.


----------



## 33141

Thank you for your offer. I will try and figure out a way to save the post so I don't lose track of a way to contact you. I am "house hunting" on Zillow and keep seeing photos of homes with lots of snow decorating the front yards. 

I was born and raised on Lost Trail Pass and I used to think 3 feet of snow was great fun. Of course I was 6 then LOL.


----------



## 33141

Montana Gramma said:


> Your parents must be delighted to know you are going to be closer! We are tired of winter but are not good desert material people so will just cope with the ice and snow. All Gkids and Bigkids live in winter too and 99% of the family so guess we are where we are. DH worked in Spokane a lot , I think it is a very nice area. And the drive to Hamilton should be lovely! Good luck finding like minded knitting friends, they are out there!


My folks are happy (I think they are almost afraid to say too much in case the move falls through). I have two sisters and one brother in Spokane which is one reason we're headed to Spokane instead of Montana. If it wasn't for the fact your family is out West, I'd suggest Atlanta. I've lived here for 40 years and while we do have 6-8 weeks where it's too hot, there are 4 nice seasons and no matter what the weather, it doesn't last long.


----------



## Regg

Fleece also has great yarns and instructors. The owner, April, is very helpful. They are located not too far away, in cumming, ga on Buford highway.


----------



## joannamorris

I am also transplanted Spokanite. Check out local Senior Centers and RSVP for knitting groups. PM me and I can give you more info!


----------



## barbara97801

Paradise Fibers in Spokane is a wonderful store so I am told by others who have shopped there. I know that there are others in the area so you need to explore some of the small towns around Spokane.


----------



## Paulaross

Be sure to go to The Onion and have some onion rings, they are cookbooks good!!!


----------



## gramknits

MG said:


> Hi, there are still a number of yarn stores active in the area. A lovely woman, Kay Mathers, had a shop called Rare Purls in Duluth. She closed the store to care for her ill husband. He died some time ago and she is working on reopening the shop in downtown Duluth (only 10 minutes from the town where your DIL lives). That would be the closest. I will email her and ask if she minds me sharing her email address. Even after the store closed, Kay had an active group of knitters that met once a week, plus she still teaches classes. That would be ideal for your DIL. I would also encourage her to visit the Atlanta Knitting Guild (http://atlantaknittingguild.org/) All the information on the meetings is on the web site, along with information on upcoming classes. I was on the board last year, and was responsible for mini workshops. If you are a member, you can attend these 3 hour classes for only $20, but non-members can attend for $30. I'm going to one this Saturday on managing your stash (she probably doesn't have a stash yet). The Guild loves to have visitors and she is welcome to attend a couple of meeting before joining.
> 
> Eat, Sleep, Knit (ESK)is fabulous, they are on the westside of Atlanta, not too far from I-285. Not much in the way of sale yarns but they have beautiful yarns and don't frown when you fondle their yarn. I took lessons at the Needle Nook which is located just north of downtown. They have a good all-around selection of yarns and are open 7 days a week and longer hours than ESK. Two of our other favorite shops closed when the owners reached retirement age. Another shop is Whole 9 Yards in Woodstock, but that would be an hour away from her.
> 
> She could head north to Gainesville. There is a shop there called Yarn Rhapsody. I haven't been to the shop, but the owner Claudia occasionally is able to make a guild meeting and we see her at fiber shows. She is very friendly and offers classes. Her web site is http://www.yarnrhapsody.com/about-us.html Hope she finds a favorite shop that is close to her. Thanks for responding.


Thank you so much for all this information! I have copied it and will pass it on to her. As I said, she has mentioned she would like me to show her how to knit, but our time together is short. I did mention she could check youtube.com for tutorials, but a LYS would be a hands on experience. If she is really interested in learning, this information will be a huge help!!


----------



## sockyarn

Well let me extend a BIG welcome to you. I love Paridise Fibers also. I have to as they have al lot of my money. There is also Sew EZ Two it is on Garland Blvd. Then of course you have your other places such as Wal-mart and Hobby Lobby and Joann's. We did have more, but they have closed for one reason or another. If you can fined a guild let me know where it is. There was one at Paridise but they were closed to new member. Who knows what that was all about. Let me know when you finely get here so we can get together.


----------



## barbtee

There are several independent yarn shops in Spokane. However, outside of Joanne’s, Michaels and Hobby Lobby I have only been in one. Sew EZ Too is located on the North Hill on Garland, just west of North Division. I live in the Colville area and their original shop is here, called EZ Knit. They have a small amount of beads, lots of fabric and nice yarns. Hint: if you are going to the chain stores, go out to the Valley Mall area. All three are close to each other.


----------



## 33141

gramknits said:


> Thank you so much for all this information! I have copied it and will pass it on to her. As I said, she has mentioned she would like me to show her how to knit, but our time together is short. I did mention she could check youtube.com for tutorials, but a LYS would be a hands on experience. If she is really interested in learning, this information will be a huge help!!


Hi, I heard back from Kay and she was happy to have me share her contact information. Her contact and class information can be found here, http://rarepurls.net/

If she doesn't mind driving, I could meet her at a coffee shop somewhere between my home (Tucker - close to I-85 nd I-285) and her's and give her a few free lessons to get started. I'm retired so I'm pretty flexible. I have helped others get started. I do knit with a group at Panera's at Northlake on Tuesdays but there is more talking than knitting and it is not always conducive to teaching a beginner. I'll pm you with my contact information.


----------



## 33141

sockyarn said:


> Well let me extend a BIG welcome to you. I love Paridise Fibers also. I have to as they have al lot of my money. There is also Sew EZ Two it is on Garland Blvd. Then of course you have your other places such as Wal-mart and Hobby Lobby and Joann's. We did have more, but they have closed for one reason or another. If you can fined a guild let me know where it is. There was one at Paridise but they were closed to new member. Who knows what that was all about. Let me know when you finely get here so we can get together.


Thank you for your kind offer. I will let you know when we arrive. It could be the "guild" was closed to new members for a very practical reason - space limitations! I knit with a group on Tuesdays and when everyone is there, we have 10-12. We eat lunch and knit and trying to find a spot with good lighting, decent food and room for 12 is a challenge. Some places are so noisy we can't visit and others don't like a group camping out for 2-3 hours. Given the 20+ tubs of yarn I already own, I really should not even be asking about yarn stores!

I should warn you, my friends tell me I need a big "E" tatooed to my forehead for "Enabler." I find it as much fun to help them buy yarn as if I bought it myself. There have been times on our yarn road trips when they have threatened to not let me back in vehicle if I didn't buy something myself.


----------



## 33141

Paulaross said:


> Be sure to go to The Onion and have some onion rings, they are cookbooks good!!!


I went online and looked them up. Even if we end up buying in the Valley (closer to family) I'm sure I will visit. I love good homemade onion rings and from the menu descriptions and pictures, theirs do look wonderful. I'm going to text my niece and see if she's been. Good food is just as important as good yarn stores!


----------



## sockyarn

I am with her on that one.


MG said:


> I went online and looked them up. Even if we end up buying in the Valley (closer to family) I'm sure I will visit. I love good homemade onion rings and from the menu descriptions and pictures, theirs do look wonderful. I'm going to text my niece and see if she's been. Good food is just as important as good yarn stores!


----------



## sockyarn

There is always the public libraries. Only need to let them know you will need a room reserved also at the right time of day many restaurants will accommodate you as it is not their busy time and they know you will by food.


MG said:


> Thank you for your kind offer. I will let you know when we arrive. It could be the "guild" was closed to new members for a very practical reason - space limitations! I knit with a group on Tuesdays and when everyone is there, we have 10-12. We eat lunch and knit and trying to find a spot with good lighting, decent food and room for 12 is a challenge. Some places are so noisy we can't visit and others don't like a group camping out for 2-3 hours. Given the 20+ tubs of yarn I already own, I really should not even be asking about yarn stores!
> 
> I should warn you, my friends tell me I need a big "E" tatooed to my forehead for "Enabler." I find it as much fun to help them buy yarn as if I bought it myself. There have been times on our yarn road trips when they have threatened to not let me back in vehicle if I didn't buy something myself.


----------



## 33141

My knitting buddies and I never go anywhere fiber related that we don't allow time for a nice meal. We took weaving classes and by the end, decided we'd spent more time and money eating out after class than we did on the weaving class and supplies! Life is good when you are retired.


----------



## sockyarn

Food goes good with anything.


MG said:


> My knitting buddies and I never go anywhere fiber related that we don't allow time for a nice meal. We took weaving classes and by the end, decided we'd spent more time and money eating out after class than we did on the weaving class and supplies! Life is good when you are retired.


----------



## KateLyn11

Sew EZ Too (yarn plus other textile crafts) and Paradise Fibers are the only stores (other than national craft store chains) I have found in the area, that are still open. There used to be an open knitting group that met at Lindemann's Deli (on Grand Blvd). I'm not sure if it is still meeting (I was never able to attend due to work conflicts). There is a woman with an on line business, GardenPartyFibers.com that attends local craft shows and the Farm Chicks show with her hand spun, hand dyed yarns. I usually treat myself once or twice a year with some of her yarn.


----------



## Montana Gramma

MG said:


> My folks are happy (I think they are almost afraid to say too much in case the move falls through). I have two sisters and one brother in Spokane which is one reason we're headed to Spokane instead of Montana. If it wasn't for the fact your family is out West, I'd suggest Atlanta. I've lived here for 40 years and while we do have 6-8 weeks where it's too hot, there are 4 nice seasons and no matter what the weather, it doesn't last long.


Most south east states are too humid for us. Dry land farmers you know, lol! Even northern Mn. is getting more humid it seems, we use to escape the Twin Cities humidity and go to the farm. Being snow birds is not for us, last time we went away in Jan. we had 4 feet of snow and our deck roof has to be cleared of that type of load. Too much to ask the kids to do, they shovel their own house roof. So just easier to stay put I guess. Not having to go to work and clearing off a vehicle in the AM is respite enough so far.


----------



## 33141

I'm glad to hear about a local fiber show. If I find a good one, I can entice my Atlanta friends to come visit me and enjoy the yarn show. In the fall, we travel to Asheville, NC to SAFF (Southeastern Artists Fiber Festival). We used to stay for 2 days, which is really not long enough to shop and take classes so I think this year, we will rent a house (actually cheaper than getting 5 hotel rooms) and stay for 3-4 days.


----------



## Bootheelknitter

If you are ever over in the Seattle area, Port Orchard, Debbie Macomber has a wonderful yarn shop there. It is very well stocked. And they are very helpful.


----------



## 33141

I would love to take a road trip and visit the area. I also want to go to Bainbridge Island and visit the Churchmouse Store. My friend reads Debbie M. books and I'm sure she'd love to come with me to see them both.


----------



## Jnelson-1947

I know there are a couple stores in Coeur d Alene as well. We are moving to Idaho, just left today with our trailer.


----------



## 33141

Happy to hear about more yarn stores on the Idaho side. CDA is right on the way to my folks LOL 

Where will you be in Idaho? I thought about finding a place on the Idaho side, but the fact Washington has no income tax was too appealing. I'm finding WA is more expensive (health insurance premiums, property tax, homes, sales tax, etc.) We need to save somewhere.


----------



## sockyarn

Yes, GardenPartyFibers is great. I know this the owner personally and have been to her studio and watched her combining the fibers to use for her yarns. I would love them , but can not afford them.


KateLyn11 said:


> Sew EZ Too (yarn plus other textile crafts) and Paradise Fibers are the only stores (other than national craft store chains) I have found in the area, that are still open. There used to be an open knitting group that met at Lindemann's Deli (on Grand Blvd). I'm not sure if it is still meeting (I was never able to attend due to work conflicts). There is a woman with an on line business, GardenPartyFibers.com that attends local craft shows and the Farm Chicks show with her hand spun, hand dyed yarns. I usually treat myself once or twice a year with some of her yarn.


----------



## sockyarn

You will love it. Coeur d'Alene is such a nice place to live.


Jnelson-1947 said:


> I know there are a couple stores in Coeur d Alene as well. We are moving to Idaho, just left today with our trailer.


----------



## 33141

sockyarn said:


> Yes, GardenPartyFibers is great. I know this the owner personally and have been to her studio and watched her combining the fibers to use for her yarns. I would love them , but can not afford them.


I just looked at her yarn on Etsy. They are beautiful. I seldom knit with the heavier weight yarns but her's would be lovely in a woven piece. I see what you mean about the price, but the good thing about using them as an accent in a woven piece is I wouldn't need very much, so a single hank would go along ways.


----------



## sockyarn

One of her skeins will make a hat and mittens or a hat and scarf or scarf and mittens or a cowl and mittens. Yes the price is very dear but you do get a large quantity of yardage and such incredible color combos.


MG said:


> I just looked at her yarn on Etsy. They are beautiful. I seldom knit with the heavier weight yarns but her's would be lovely in a woven piece. I see what you mean about the price, but the good thing about using them as an accent in a woven piece is I wouldn't need very much, so a single hank would go along ways.


----------



## Montana Gramma

MG said:


> Happy to hear about more yarn stores on the Idaho side. CDA is right on the way to my folks LOL
> 
> Where will you be in Idaho? I thought about finding a place on the Idaho side, but the fact Washington has no income tax was too appealing. I'm finding WA is more expensive (health insurance premiums, property tax, homes, sales tax, etc.) We need to save somewhere.


Mt. has no sales tax wonder how long we can keep that at bay. Of course real estate taxes are high, but even adding sales tax none will go down. Once we had a huge surplus, they gave us all money back, in two years the state had a deficit, they never learn. Should have to live on a household budget, but so easy to spend someone else's money.
I coupon, barter, trade and sell hand mades, for travel, extra $ , grew up frugal , don't seem to be able to change, lol!
And we are selling alot of stuff that we cannot put in a smaller space. Turned the tv off almost two years ago, changed cell phone providers, quit publications, less to throw out or recycle, do not get the daily paper, unless something fun only drive to town once a week, re-looked at house insurance and saved $359 because we really do not have as much stuff to replace. None of which is a hardship, just smile as the travel fund gets bigger. No longer add to any collections I have and do not buy souvenirs when we travel. In 5 years these savings are huge and boy does 5 years go by fast these days!


----------



## Jnelson-1947

We are moving to a little town south of CDA, called 
Harrison. Actually, I was born and raised in Spokane. 

The shop I was thinking about in CDA is called Alpaca Direct (it's on FB) and it's actually in Hayden.


----------



## sockyarn

Don't get out that way any more or I would sure visit them.


Jnelson-1947 said:


> We are moving to a little town south of CDA, called
> Harrison. Actually, I was born and raised in Spokane.
> 
> The shop I was thinking about in CDA is called Alpaca Direct (it's on FB) and it's actually in Hayden.


----------

